# Hakurei Cod



## MilburnCreek (Oct 4, 2014)

OK, I admit it.  I like natural, in-season, farm-fresh veggies. 

I also fucking despise turnips.

_*Until*_ I discovered all-white, nutrient-packed, low-cost "Hakurei" Turnips.  So here's a recipe that marries strong and mild tastes that is high-proetin and low-cal over all.

*(Photo: Raw Hakureis*







*The finished dish will look like this:*






*INGREDIENTS:*

10 Hakurei Turnips
4 T. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
2 T. Soy Sauce
3 T. Pure Maple Syrup

2 lbs. Cod Fillets
1 Lemon

4 T. Minced Garlic
10 cups Arugula

*DIRECTIONS:*

1) Preheat oven to 425.

2) Cut Hakureis into 8 chunks each. Place in a ziploc bag; add half the olive oil, and all of the Soy Sauce and Maple Syrup. Thoroughly mix. (_Save the greens...you can use those in any green recipe)_

3) Cut cod into "spatula-sized" pieces, and lay in the bottom of a large greased oven pan. Slice lemon into very thin slices, and put on top of the fish. Gently layer Hakureis (and the juice from the bag) over and around the fish (without dislodging lemons.) Cook for 20 minutes.

4) While fish is cooking, sautee garlic on a pan on top of stove over medium heat. Add Arugula (it will quickly shrink), tossing constantly. Cook until all arugula is bright green, and remove from stove.

5) Spread arugula and garlic around on the serving dishes, separating the 'clumps."

6) Turn oven from 425 to Broil, and cook fish/Hakurei for 5 minutes or until hakurei turn golden brown.

7) Serve fish & Hakurei on top of arugula.

*SERVING INFORMATION:*

Servings Per Recipe: 2
Amount Per Serving:

    Calories: 915.7 

    Total Fat: 32.5 g
    Total Carbs: 32.7 g
    Protein: 106.1 g 

Vitamin A 	51.8 %
Vitamin B-12 	79.5 %
Vitamin B-6 	79.7 %
Vitamin C 	59.2 %
Niacin 	61.1 %
Phosphorus     	72.3 %
Selenium 	247.7 %
Thiamin 	32.6 %


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting.  Gonna try it.


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)

:lampadina:


----------

